# Bitfolge in Bytewert?



## GästeHaus (8. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,
wie berechnet man die Bitfolge in der ein Bytewert gespeichert wird?
Bsp. Byte-Wert -100 hat die Bitfolge 10011100


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mrz 2010)

allgemein:
Dualsystem ? Wikipedia

in Java gibts z.B. Integer.toBinaryString


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Mrz 2010)

GästeHaus hat gesagt.:


> Bsp. Byte-Wert *-100* hat die Bitfolge 10011100



--> Zweierkomplement ? Wikipedia


----------

